# Incredible ALGERIA !



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Kefrida waterfall in Béjaïa province.












*By zou*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Touareg men, south of algeria.


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

Beautifull pictures  thanks, and keep up the good work kay:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

pierretoulouse said:


> Beautifull pictures  thanks, and keep up the good work kay:


Thanks pierre.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Djebel Msid Aïcha, Province of Jijel

The province of Jijel of finds in the zone said about the metamorphic massifs kabyle being part of zones hydrogeological of the mountains pleated by the Mediterranean coastal region. It belongs to the domain of the baby Kabylie which introduces ancient three massifs.

Babors, massifs of Collo and massifs of Edough with their coverages pleated of age Cénozoïque.










*By Fatah SABOUNI*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Footprints on the Grand Faire Beach on the Algerian Mediterranean Coast.










*By ca276*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

GF Beach Lighthouse in Jijel










*By ca276*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Only a few miles south of the Mediterranean in Algeria, you are in the Atlas Mountains 










*By ca276*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Small fishing port in Jijel City on the Mediterranean Coast in Algeria.










*By ca276*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Cap Carbon, located in béjaïa, east mediterranean.




























*By stouchka*


----------



## sarita1111 (Aug 31, 2009)

OMG.. I am so glad I stopped playing Typobounty and found this website. This site is awesome! I loved the pictures of Algeria!! Now I want to go and visit.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

abdeka said:


> Cap Carbon, located in béjaïa, east mediterranean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went there this summer 
just AMAZING !!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

abdeka said:


> Kefrida waterfall in Béjaïa province.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

sarita1111 said:


> OMG.. I am so glad I stopped playing Typobounty and found this website. This site is awesome! I loved the pictures of Algeria!! Now I want to go and visit.


You are welcome in Algeria!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Lala Khedija | Tizi-Ouzou | Central North*

Moulouya River the Algerian ranges begin, among which the rugged bastion of the Ouarsenis Massif (which reaches a height of 6,512 feet), the Great Kabylie, which reaches 7,572 feet at the peak of Lalla Khedidja.




























*By sohou*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tamanrasset | South Algeria*

Tamanrasset (Arabic: تمنراست , also known as Tamenghest, Tuareg: ) is an oasis city and capital of Tamanrasset Province in southern Algeria, in the Ahaggar Mountains. It is the chief city of the Algerian Tuareg. It is located at 22°47′6″N 5°31′22″E / 22.785°N 5.52278°E / 22.785; 5.52278 at an altitude of 1320 meters (4333 feet) and has a population of 76,000 (estimate 2006).

Tamanrasset was originally established as a military outpost to guard the trans-Saharan trade routes. Surrounded by the barren Sahara Desert, some of the world’s highest known temperatures have been recorded here. Tamanrasset is located at an oasis where, despite the difficult climate, citrus fruits, apricots, dates, almonds, cereals, corn, and figs are grown. The Tuareg people are the town’s main inhabitants. Their red houses and the area’s magnificent, rugged scenery make Tamanrasset a popular tourist attraction during the cooler months. Visitors are also drawn to the Museum of the Hoggar, which offers many exhibits depicting Tuareg life and culture.


















































































SSC Algeria


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algerian majestic Sahara





































SSC Algeria


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

SSC Algeria


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Imberoum | Tamanrasset | SOUTH



















*By John Hemour*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Mountazah hotel | Annaba | East mediterranean


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Annaba, Eastern coast















http://picasaweb.google.fr/tarik.taouche


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tikjda, National park of Djurdjura located in Kabylia province.















http://picasaweb.google.fr/tarik.taouche


----------



## Dinis (Nov 22, 2009)

Beautiful tumults in Marseille!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Oran | West Mediterranean*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikarusso/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

WaitingforGod said:


> Algeria is another country I would like to visit , sooner or later


You are welcome!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Another pictures of the majestic Algerian Sahara

























http://picasaweb.google.fr/lesptitspoix


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/4155940434/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/4155177771/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/4155940068/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/4155939988/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/4155939522/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/4155939184/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/denmartin/4155939890/sizes/o/


----------



## bledi (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

A truly magnificent place. I've always had a fascination with North Africa, the Sahara, Morrocco, Algeria... magical places.


----------



## DASANI (Dec 5, 2009)

Awesome pictures! Thanks for posting!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ghoufi Balconies | Batna | North East*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

nice this one  a sculpture made by the elements.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful nature pictures.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hoggar Tassili | Tamanrasset*





































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=757892&page=8


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Coastal provinces of Annaba and Skikda









































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/metatla/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Some landscapes between Skikda and Annaba























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/metatla/


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

amazing algeria !!


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

beautiful, carry on )


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

definetly a must!!!

What a beautiful country


----------



## amaryusof (Jan 18, 2010)

I have been visiting the Algerian forum for quite sometimes, and only decided to get a username after seeing this thread .. I just want to say how much I missed Algeria , since my last visit in June 2008, this place is just magical ... I feel life in Algeria, especially with all the friendliest people on the planet I have ever met ... I am planning for comeback soon, perhaps by end of this year ...

here are some of my photos I took during my trip.....

1. On the road to Ghardaia










2. Visit to the Bordj El Kiffan









3. On top of the tower in Ben Isguen City 










More photos in my flickr here : Road to Med 2 : Algeria


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

...Ben Isguen City looks so exotic ,...very interesting.......thanks for sharing those pics from Algeria...

Cheers..


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Your photos are really good! :cheers: Thanks for sharing. You're always welcome in Algeria. 



amaryusof said:


> I have been visiting the Algerian forum for quite sometimes, and only decided to get a username after seeing this thread .. I just want to say how much I missed Algeria , since my last visit in June 2008, this place is just magical ... I feel life in Algeria, especially with all the friendliest people on the planet I have ever met ... I am planning for comeback soon, perhaps by end of this year ...
> 
> here are some of my photos I took during my trip.....
> 
> ...


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Some new photos of the Algerian Sahara.










By Gorfou97
http://www.flickr.com/photos/amstaaf97/










By zoomion
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoomion/



















By Fabio 64
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ftaranta/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Metatla Nordine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/metatla/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

The city of Ghardaïa









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4219734021/sizes/o/









































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

google


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

amazing photos.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

kuquito said:


> stunning!


Thanks kuquito.



kingsway said:


> amazing photos.


Thanks kingsway.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Ghraib, Province of Ain Defla




























By sidou1313
http://www.flickr.com/photos/b-sidali/


----------



## ada huja (Nov 23, 2006)

very very nice country


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hoggar Tassili



















By cratzy
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cratzy/


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

From the North to the South
















































By DarkoDonnie
http://www.flickr.com/photos/darkodonnie/









By Rémi
http://picasaweb.google.fr/vuillotremi


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Djurdjura Mountains, Tizi-Ouzou



















By L'aures
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## SurfAlgerie (Feb 23, 2010)

*Surfing in Algeria*

*Rainbows : Surfing in Algeria*

http://www.vimeo.com/8567235


http://www.surfersvillage.com/surfing/44458/news.htm

http://www.algerie360.com/divertissement/lalgerie-nouvelle-terre-de-surf-2/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algerian Sahara














































By cratzy
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cratzy/










By BigBadi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigbadi/



















By Marc Reixach Foto
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotomarcblanes/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By yepabroad
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Msid Aicha



Mila



By karimelmili
http://www.panoramio.com/user/3017572?with_photo_id=20478387

Tikjda










By Makhlouf2009
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Blida










Algiers










Tadrart Acacus










Cap Tenes










Serraidi (Annaba)










Taguelment










Golea










Guerrouma (Lakhdaria)


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Beni Slimane, Medea, Central North


















































































By Omar Branine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tipaza, central north










By JR Fernández
http://www.flickr.com/photos/arquitectalia/

Keddara, central north










Ain Bessem, central north



















By Omar Branine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/

Timimoun, south west










By Ian Chappel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianchappel/

Tamanrasset, south east




By alain.titus.urbain
http://picasaweb.google.com/alain.titus.urbain


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice pics, I like the Tadrart Acacus and Golea. Regards.*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Timimoun, Algerian Sahara























































By quinua
http://www.flickr.com/photos/quinua/

Adrar N'Hanet, Algerian Sahara




























By gabrielpat78
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




























By cratzy
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cratzy/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Lakhdaria, Bouira




























Bous'aada, El Hamel





































Tipaza



















El hamma garden, Algiers




























By Omar Branine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hoggar Tassili, Tamanrasset





































By Omar Branine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tadrart, Adrar



















By eliane
http://picasaweb.google.fr/elianevincent50










By Xavier
http://picasaweb.google.fr/pan5901


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Aghribs, Tizi Ouzou[/B]










By aabroudj
http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudj/

Jijel










By Géo-photos
http://www.flickr.com/photos/go-photos/


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)




----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)




----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Constantine*



Constantine Tilt Shift

*Algiers*










Daybreak on Algiers by Bougherbal Ammar Redouane on 500px

*Oran*

Full [Explored] par Ramy., sur Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, incredible Algeria indeed. :cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Algerian coast . by Reda Ait Saada, on Flickr
beautiful landscape in Tipaza 


Le Port de Tipaza by Reda Ait Saada, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Deux Moulins, Alger by Massi-L, on Flickr


I♥16 by Massi-L, on Flickr
16
View of Alger from El Biar


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5272 by Massi-L, on Flickr


IMG_5192 by Massi-L, on Flickr


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

Tikjda National Park










By Mehdi Moeqrie on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

L'arbre et l'ilot by albatros11, on Flickr


Fisherman by albatros11, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/abd-el-chafi/8642767639/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8640354629/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Youfa Aghlal Camping by Hamza Filali, on Flickr


DSC_0129 by marwader, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible indeed, stunning photos from Algeria....thanks as usual YF. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/563072...gM-eJkrAs-eJaHfm-eHYX36-eHYZAP-eHYYsB-eHMjQ1/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/563072...gM-eJkrAs-eJaHfm-eHYX36-eHYZAP-eHYYsB-eHMjQ1/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/563072...gM-eJkrAs-eJaHfm-eHYX36-eHYZAP-eHYYsB-eHMjQ1/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/563072...gM-eJkrAs-eJaHfm-eHYX36-eHYZAP-eHYYsB-eHMjQ1/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/563072...gM-eJkrAs-eJaHfm-eHYX36-eHYZAP-eHYYsB-eHMjQ1/


sand dune Algeria by tebril55, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

again, really nice updates from Algeria. :cheers:


----------

